# Cva Staghorn Questions... NEWB



## wvdadof2 (Sep 18, 2009)

So i recently got my hands on a cva staghorn. This is my first Black powder rifle. My main question is how do i place the primer in order to fire the rifle. i have figured out everything else about the gun. I have not been able to find a manual for this gun I am in desperate need of help. Please if anyone knows any thing let me know... Thanx in advance.


----------

